# Using ezdrummer with Nuendo 3



## Elijah (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm new to this program, so i don't know exactly what I'm doing like I did with tracktion, which is what i was using before. I've got the ez drummer window to come up but whenever I drag and drop a groove onto nuendo and play it, it's all piano notes instead. It was never like this with tracktion, so I have no clue what I'm doing wrong here...


----------



## SymmetricScars (Sep 28, 2008)

On the midi track, you have to change the output from whatever it's set to as a default to EZD. Sorry I dont have nuendo on my laptop right now so I can't take a screenshot, but from what I remember it shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Elijah (Sep 28, 2008)

I just found it like a min ago but i had to restart nuendo and now i don't remember where i went to get there. where do you go to change the output?


----------



## SymmetricScars (Sep 28, 2008)

Just note that you only want to change the midi track's output, not Nuendo's output. From what I remember you just need to select the track, and on the far left side of the screen there should be an output drop down, and you just have to change it from your computer's default midi player to EZDrummer. 


If that doesn't help, hopefully someone can take a screenshot, or describe it more clearly. It's hard trying to explain from memory, sorry


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 1, 2008)

There you go.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Oct 1, 2008)

That's the one ^^

haha thanks dude


----------

